

Zuck Confirms That Facebook Now Has 750 Million Active Users - toddy
http://techcrunch.com/2011/07/06/zuck-confirms-that-facebook-now-has-750-million-users/

======
joejohnson
I'd like to know how many of these accounts are actively used. Zuck didn't
comment on this number, which Facebook must have data on.

Also, I know there are a lot of people with duplicate accounts:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2670283>

